# Hotel Rooms in Jerez



## travelplanner70 (Jan 18, 2009)

Are there any hotels that do not charge a cancelation fee?  I am not sure my plane will arrive on time so I need a hotel that I could cancel up to 4 hours before the check in time.  Any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## Blues (Jan 20, 2009)

Can't help you with the hotels.  But if you're in Jerez, you *must* catch the show at the Royal Equestrian school -- http://www.realescuela.org/

I'm not a horse person, but I was extremely impressed and entertained.  My wife, the horse lover, was in tears.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jan 25, 2009)

Which type of show did you see?  I am having trouble figuring out the different programs from the web site.  Also, it looks like "How the horses dance" show is not on  the one Saturday we will be there.


----------



## Blues (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, their site is a bit difficult to navigate and understand.

If you click on "Visits and Exhibitions" and then "Calendar of Events", you'll see what they have available.  Essentially, there are 3 things:

1. A tour of the grounds and museum.  You can tour the grounds when you go to the show anyway.  I don't think a trip just to see the grounds & museum is worth it.

2.  See their normal show.  Apparently this year it's called "How Andalusian Horses Dance."  This is the show I was raving about.

3.  Apparently they also have some special events during the Horse Fair.  I don't know anything about this.

I recommend the normal show, "How Andalusian Horses Dance".  24 Euros for row 1 & 2 seating, which is worth it.  Tuesdays and Thursdays during most of the season, plus Fridays in August.  If you can only make it on a Saturday, I'm afraid you're out of luck.

-Bob


----------

